# Looking for: Angraecum distichum



## Heather (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey all!  
I’m thinking about purchasing some of my old favorites now that I’m growing things again.  Looking for Ang. distichum, preferably blooming size. Not turning much up except from Etsy…

Speaking of, so that’s a thing now? Plant sales on Etsy? Better or worse than eBay? Any other weird plant world news I’ve missed?


----------



## paphfreak (Sep 2, 2022)

I bought a beautiful one from Gold Country orchids about a year ago. It's bloomed twice.

Are you going to the Sacramento orchid meeting next week? I have a piece which broke off mine. If you want it it's yours.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 2, 2022)

Heather said:


> Hey all!
> I’m thinking about purchasing some of my old favorites now that I’m growing things again.  Looking for Ang. distichum, preferably blooming size. Not turning much up except from Etsy…
> 
> Speaking of, so that’s a thing now? Plant sales on Etsy? Better or worse than eBay? Any other weird plant world news I’ve missed?


I've never ordered plants from either... I think I have a decent size distichum though.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 2, 2022)

Actually I have three... You can have one for cheap + shipping, you've earned it through years of service.


----------



## Heather (Sep 3, 2022)

littlefrog said:


> Actually I have three... You can have one for cheap + shipping, you've earned it through years of service.


Sweet! Thanks! Plant people are awesome. Glad to be starting back down this dangerous path!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2022)

looks like plenty of enablers to enmesh you in co-dependency!


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2022)

Yep, I can always count on my orchid/plant friends. Someone at work is brining me a cactus. Every day some thing returned at work is following me home…I resisted but not very hard! It’s nice to have a job with a better work/life balance again.


----------



## tomp (Sep 6, 2022)

Cat(s) and Orchids! You live right.


----------

